# 2018 Rogue SV - First time buyer!



## beigmatt (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi there guys. I am writing in regards to my 3rd car purchase. I have previously owned 3 Chevy Equinox's, the newest was a 2012. 

I recently purchased a 2018 Nissan Rogue SV (VIN #: KNMAT2MV7JP549846). It was used as a rental for 11 months, I got a great deal on it.

I love the car and the CVT transmission in it. The 170hp/tq engine has more power then I've had in any Equinox, and I don't think its "lethargic" as people say. You are still accelerating very quickly the CVT just makes it much smoother IMO.

Anyways, I am about 4000 miles into owning it. I bought it with 18k. What are some precautionary measures I should be taking aside from general maintenance to make this car last as long as possible? How often should I be replacing the CVT Transmission fluid? The owners manual suggests every ~60k or if you tow, inspect for possibly sooner. I have heard of the steel belts and misc parts failing anywhere from 100k-150k miles, Is there anything extra I should be doing to help avoid this and extend the life of the CVT?

I wanted to reach out to the community and see what information you guys have on these Rogue's. I want to treat this car properly 

Thanks.


----------

